# pregnant and weening off Paxil



## pokeytoe (Aug 10, 2002)

I found out yesterday I'm pregnant and I take 40 mgs a day of Paxil. My doc wants to ween me off it ASAP! I'm nervouse about having anxiety without being on the Paxil. It has helped me with my D and calmed me down tremendously. Anyone else in the same situation???


----------



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

my doc told me it was ok to take paxil while your pregnant, plus I had a friend who took it while pregnant and she and her baby was fine I guess every doc is different Good Luck to you and you baby!


----------



## Jerry Aaron (Mar 31, 2003)

pokeytoe,I think you should take your doctors advice but I would like to add some caution. You said he wanted you off of Paxil fast. This will most likely be a problem. I was on Paxil for over 2 years (20mg) and it nearly killed me trying to get off. Even though I slowly weaned myself off, I suffered from severe withdrawal. Even to this day (4 months later), I still have slight symptoms but nothing to cause concern. The most common problems I had were brain zaps, mood swings, and extreme anger. You might want to check out this link for some useful info. Quitpaxil.org. Don't get me wrong, this medication worked wonders for me but I decided to get off because I don't like the idea of taking medications forever unless it absolutely necessary. I personally think GlaxoSmithKline has not been forthcoming about withdrawal symptoms for people who get off Paxil. I hope this helps.


----------

